# Clyde Kadiddle Hopper..RIP



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

It is with much sadness that I post this.......my very precious Clyde Kadiddle Hopper passed tonight, the cancer got the best of him. He passed peacefully in his Momma arms. The only reassurance is that his Lil Sis Bonnie Boo is waiting for him, they were always together!

Loving my boy...9/12/2000-1/6/2014


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss of sweet Clyde. He will be reunited with Bonnie at rainbow bridge now. Thank you so much for sharing his adventures with us on the forum, he was a beautiful, special boy who we will never forget. Run free lovely boy!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so, so very sorry ♥ Run free beautiful boy, find your sis. God speed. Sending hugs


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Run free, sweet boy.
(My mom used to call my Dad "Clem Kadiddle Hopper" I haven't heard that in years)


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Somehow saying I am sorry just does not seem adequate. I will miss seeing the pictures of Clyde riding in his chariot, all snuggled in and happy. You truly are a Golden Mum. Take care.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this news  I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I am so sorry  I enjoy seeing his daily rides and the love he has for you in his eyes. I can't imagine your pain right now. He was the luckiest dog ever to have you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. Run free dearest boy (hugs)


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry, I am sure Bonnie was waiting at the bridge to welcome him.


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss. We lost our Logan on July 20, 2013. Even though we will be
getting a new pup this Saturday we still miss Logan every day. He was that good a dog and truck buddy for seven years.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry. RIP Clyde.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

RIP Clyde. I'm so sorry..


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful and cherished life Clyde lived with you. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dawn*

Dawn

We all loved Clyde. I am so very sorry.
He is at peace now with Bonnie.
I added him to the 2014 list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...inbow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a.html#post3946186


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

I have followed your posts with much enjoyment. Sorry now for your loss. Take care.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

typing through tears. Run free sweet Clyde, join your Bonnie Boo in painfree fun!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

R.I.P. and run free Clyde. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Clyde - You are Loosed Big Boy*

We have our hearts jerked out when one of these precious boys and girls step over the bridge. We share your grief as so many of us have been there too. We rejoice in the fact that God let you have him all these years. We know that he occupied a special place in your heart and we see all the love you gave him. He is loosed from his suffering and running free in the wide open spaces.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. What a beautiful boy he is!!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Clyde. My heart goes out to you dear during this difficult time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum, I am so very sorry for your loss of Clyde.

He was such a beautiful and wonderful boy. 

You made these last few months so very special for him. 
He knew he was loved. 

My heart goes out to you.

Godspeed sweet Clyde


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know its so very hard when we have to say goodbye. Hugs..


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I was so sad to read this. I loved seeing the photos of Clyde in his Clydemobile


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry, comforting hugs sent over to you x


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so sorry about Clyde.
Hoping you find peace by knowing that you gave Clyde a wonderful life and made sure he spent his last months in dignity. The look that Clyde had on his face when he was in his "wheels" will be something I'll never forget.
Run free Clyde. We're all going to miss you.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You made his last month or so of life a glorious one with his buggy rides, I know how that deepened the bond. I am so very sorry.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Clyde !!!

Rest In Peace Clyde


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Clyde thank you for opening your life and giving a bit of your golden love to us. I'll never look at a bike trailer without seeing your precious smile.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I am so sorry, GoldenMum. He was the most beautiful boy, inside and out, and your love for him shone in his eyes and in your deeds. I am so glad that he got to see you come back from Washington, DC, after Christmas and that he got better afterwards for a while and enjoyed your company again.

Love,
NewfieMom


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So so sorry, for your loss of your beautiful boy!!! I know the feeling all too well, but he had a great life, remember all the good times, and when the time comes, you will be reunited again....(((((HUgs)))))


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your sweet, sugar-faced boy, GoldenMum.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you as I know how hard those first few days are  hope that you are doing okay.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear of Clyde's passing. I enjoyed seeing the light in his eyes during the rides in his "chariot".


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I was saddened to see his name on the list. He made me smile. Those photos of him in his chariot, his happy smile. You did the very best for him and loved him so much. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry .... what wonderful memories you have of your special Bonnie and Clyde.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Holding you and yours in my thoughts. Rest easy, Clyde.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. May all the wonderful memories that Clyde has left you comfort you in the days to come.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss of Clyde. I am glad he went peacefully in your arms. I will always remember him in his Clydemobile. Take care of yourself. RIP sweet Clyde...you will be missed!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now seeing this. Am so very sorry for the loss of Clyde. So tragic to lose your boy so soon after losing your beloved Bonnie. You tuly set the bar for all of us in caring for Clyde. Keeping you in our thoughts at this hard time.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry, he and you are in our hearts. I second PrincessDi, you took such wonderful care of him.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just stopping in to check on you. You have been in my thoughts and prayers. You sure did give Clyde a wonderful life full of love and unconditional love. I hope that somehow that helps in getting you through such a painful time.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry for you loss. I came to know and love Clyde through your wonderful posts. I will miss him, but these beautiful memories and pictures will live on. Bless you.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I just saw your post and I am so very sorry about your precious Clyde. It brought tears to my eyes that he passed away in your arms while being held. 

Please know I'm thinking about you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you all for you words of comfort, today is a dreary day and I am really missing my babies....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry you're having a hard day, I've been thinking about you.

I hope you will find comfort in knowing that both Bonnie and Clyde lived long good lives with you because of all the love and wonderful care you gave them. They were both very lucky to have you for a mom.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry. They sure leave a hole in our heart.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Holding you and yours gently in my heart and in my prayers.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

So sorry about your loss of Clyde. Loved reading about him. How lucky you were to have him, and him you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm not sure how I'm just seeing this, but it brought tears to my eyes. I'm so sorry

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you're having a tough day  it must be so difficult for you. It's heartbreaking losing one golden...let alone 2 in a short space of time. Sending you lots of hugs. 

Bonnie and Clyde both had wonderful lives with you, and they were so lucky to have you as their Mom.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Golden Mum - I'm grieving with you - My Autumn and your Clyde must have met each other on the way to the bridge and I'm sure she loved your boy - she loved everybody. I lost my other girl Callie in Sept so we share some things I'm sure we both wish we didn't. I hope you find peace in your sweet memories of them both.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Clyde and that you are having a bad day - It is such a terrible feeling, I know, I am thinking about you and saying a prayer that you will feel all of our hugs and our thoughts and prayers. Take care


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending hugs. My Rylee girl went three weeks ago so I hope they are together.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Many hugs...how sad. Sweet Clyde.


----------



## TrogsWorld (Oct 7, 2013)

So very sorry about your loss, GoldenMum. We love them so much, and they make us better people because of how much they love us back . . .


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you. She is greatly missed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi and to let you know that I'm still thinking of you, hope that you're doing okay.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for thinking of me. Some days are better than others. Starting to get used to her being gone and that makes me sad, but I know that's normal. We are having such a cold winter with lots of snow this year and I always get down with the short days and cold so this just made it worse. Looking forward to spring. I will go get a rock engraved with her name for my memorial flower garden. I started it with my cat, Abby's, stone two years ago. She got sick on a Sunday, and I had to put her down on Tuesday as her organs were all shutting down. Very unexpected and devastating to me. I'm even more of a cat lover than dogs. Love them both but if I could only have one, it would have to be a cat. Abby and Rylee were good friends. I won't bury their ashes there. They will stay in their containers on my dresser. The vet's office did a paw print impression of Rylee's paw for me. I've attached the photo. It turned out really nice.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Haven't been on much, so am just seeing this. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I've never told you how much I am sorry for your loss, thinking of you today on the sad first month anniversary date.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Also wanted to say that I think of you often, hope that you are doing okay.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

I also want you to know that I think of you often and send you hugs and love!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have tears looking at this again, things are okay. It is definitely a new normal, and I miss Bonnie and Clyde terribly. But I am trying to move forward. Skyler and I have started an advanced class, and hope to gt closer to therapy work by the fall. She is what will get me through, she is the perfect pup for therapy.

Thank you all for the kind words, it really does help!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you, sending special hugs across the pond from me and Barnaby x


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

Sending hugs your way.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

